# wolf run lake?



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone ever fished at wolf run? Im looking for some info and possible spots to hit up from the boat.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

fished it a lot. what are you gonna be after?


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Anything thats biting probably. Haha. I dont know what bites good down there. Any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I am taking my boy scout troop to camp there this weekend. Any tips from shore. Are the trout released earlier still around? We are going to be at the north end of lake but will drive to other areas if needed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

There are some Big Bass in Wolf Run my father fishes it a lot more than me, he has caught several bass over 7 out of there in the early spring during yrs past. There are some nice crappie also if you can find one of the few beaver dams. Tie on a big jig find some wood and hold on! Let me know how you do.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

trout were released end of march. they will still be around. wolf run gets to 60 ft deep. I only bass fish usually so idk much about panfishing in there. saugeye i think have just started being stocked few years ago. so not sure how big they would be. lots of weeds, rocks and wood structure. depth drops off fast in most of the lake.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Any bait stores nearby?
LindyRigger


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

Might trying my luck there saturday. Im taking my brother since he is on vacation this week. He usually doesnt get much time to go out and do some fishing.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

LindyRigger said:


> Thanks for the info. Any bait stores nearby?
> LindyRigger


none that i ever found. probably one around salt fork before wolfrun


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishing was slow. The boys caught some small gills in the north shallows at weed edges. Fished also by the dam and we didn't even get a bite. Most fish came on wax worms. Red worms and crawlers were not effective. I fished some downfalls with plastics, but no takers. I did not fish much, but tried to help the boys catch some fish. Overall, the fishing was slow.
LindyRigger


----------



## Bassassin35 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fished the lake from 7 to 3 and caught 16 bass...most on cranks some on a Texas rig powerworm...pretty good day overall


----------

